# Accelerating from a stop



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I'm not too familiar with all the inner-workings of an engine, so bear with me here. When I am at a complete stop with my CTD and then let off the brake, the vehicle will sit idle for anywhere from half a second or more then then sort of "kick in" and begin rolling forward with no gas pedal pressure applied. It is much more noticeable in the winter. If I am on an incline, the vehicle will roll backwards a slight bit and then kick in. I hit the gas one time to get going quickly without letting it "kick in" and it jolted forward rather aggressively when it did "kick in".

Is this normal? Is this how the engine/transmission is supposed to work? I've never noticed this in any other vehicles I've ever driven. I've noticed this happen in my CTD from when I first got it last year.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> I'm not too familiar with all the inner-workings of an engine, so bear with me here. When I am at a complete stop with my CTD and then let off the break, the vehicle will sit idle for anywhere from half a second or more then then sort of "kick in" and begin rolling forward with no gas pedal pressure applied. It is much more noticeable in the winter. If I am on an incline, the vehicle will roll backwards a slight bit and then kick in. I hit the gas one time to get going quickly without letting it "kick in" and it jolted forward rather aggressively when it did "kick in".
> 
> Is this normal? Is this how the engine/transmission is supposed to work? I've never noticed this in any other vehicles I've ever driven. I've noticed this happen in my CTD from when I first got it last year.


I have notice my CTD does this same thing a while back but just kind of ignored it. I didnt think it was that big of a deal. But now that someone else, you, has pointed it out, I am curious.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

not to worry ,very normal . its for fuel economy while sitting still sort of goes into neutral till you take your foot off the brake.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

oilburner said:


> not to worry ,very normal . its for fuel economy while sitting still sort of goes into neutral till you take your foot off the brake.


Interesting. That's what I thought it was doing as that's what it felt like. Good to know. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Hass (May 20, 2015)

oilburner said:


> not to worry ,very normal . its for fuel economy while sitting still sort of goes into neutral till you take your foot off the brake.


Yeah, it says this in the manual. It's normal.
It even says if you're on an incline the car may roll slightly before moving forward.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

I think it has to do with the Torque Converter disingaging from the transmission while you are at idle at a stop.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I can confirm mine has done this for 118K miles with no ill effects.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Hass said:


> Yeah, it says this in the manual. It's normal.
> It even says if you're on an incline the car may roll slightly before moving forward.


Kinda scary when it first happens but you get used to it.


----------



## Hass (May 20, 2015)

CREWZIN said:


> Kinda scary when it first happens but you get used to it.


Everything about this transmission is scary.
I hope I'll get used to it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think scary is the wrong term......how about 'different'?

The technology used to squeeze the most out of every ounce of fuel makes this car behave differently than those that preceeded it.

Good news though......there have been no forum members that have had a trans failure reported on this version Cruze.....very impressive!

Rob


----------



## Hass (May 20, 2015)

Robby said:


> I think scary is the wrong term......how about 'different'?
> 
> The technology used to squeeze the most out of every ounce of fuel makes this car behave differently than those that preceeded it.
> 
> ...


This is what made me feel confident buying it.
When I first test drive it, I was like like AAWWW H************************************ NO.

I don't know if I even made it past 3rd gear before I thought that. I googled "Cruze clunky transmission" and found 352325 threads and after I read reviews, and saw 0 trans failures here, I felt pretty confident moving forward with it. It seems to be smoothing out nicely. I'm debating getting a tune to see how much it helps.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't think it slips to neutral while in MM if your concerned about it on a hill.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

mine is very clunky as well, I was not ready for it at all. It is normal, will get better with use. Mine only has 700 miles on it and it is getting better. These transmissions just function differently than those in the past.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I've noticed that my 2014 seems to shift differently after about 4000 miles than it did when new...transmission shifts seems smoother and there is less lag after the transmission shifts into second than it was when the car was brand new....car has just over 6000 miles on it now and the transmission is smooth shifting and the engine is noticeably smoother at idle than when brand new. I always shifted the transmission into neutral at stop lights with my other cars...with this car the transmission does the same thing for you with your foot on the brake...was hard for me to get use to not putting the transmission into neutral at stop lights at first...but with this car there is no need too.


----------

